# XD 45 to 400 Corbon?



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

Anyone make a drop in, or semi drop in for this conversion? I like 45, but would like to experiment with 400 Corbon as well.

4 inch barrel...

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

FHBrumb said:


> Anyone make a drop in, or semi drop in for this conversion? I like 45, but would like to experiment with 400 Corbon as well.
> 
> 4 inch barrel...
> 
> ...


Trying to subscribe...


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

Found one!










XD-45 frame, 10mm ballistics, and compensated for recoil. With my stainless slide, that will look pretty neat too.
https://www.efkfiredragon.com/proddetail.php?prod=XDS400PBC

I wonder if a different recoil spring would be necessary?


----------

